# kids costume



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

My son wanted to be a charater he created and he is called BUG MAN.
So I decided to make his costume. I have never done any sculpting, casting or mask making. But after watching Allen and his awesome youtube chanel stiltbeast studios I decided to give it a try. I pulled them about an hour ago so the flashing is still there. The one is a mask and the other is like a slip cover for his rubber boots. They are not perfect but I am happy and so is my son. So thanks to Allen for providing us with his knowledge.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Certainly looks buglike...nice work, you two. Can't wait to see him in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Bugman is going to look pretty damn cool (or "darn", if you read this to your son).


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, you watched Allen H's tute and did this? First time? Looks awesome.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks really great! Good job!


----------

